# DIR-825 - How to Optimize?



## bobbybg (Feb 13, 2010)

First time posting here. I play Modern Warfare 2 on XBOX 360, and am hard-wired to a DIR-825 router, with 2 other laptops in the house connected via WI-FI to the 2.4ghz connection. The 5ghz wi-fi connection is not being utilized.

My problem is that everything seems to run fine until my wife connects her laptop (1 of the 2 listed above) to her company's VPN from our house. At that point, I immediately start noticing there is a delay in my gaming, and I'm essentially shot dead by enemies before I even have the chance to draw my weapon on my screen. 

I have Road-Runner turbo, and speedtest.net results generally show connections of about 13mbps/1mbps. I have QoS enabled on my router as well. 


My question is, are there some advanced settings I can utilize to prevent such a drastic difference in my gaming experience when my wife is on her VPN?

THANKS.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and welcome to TSF* :wave:
Have you tried doing a pingtest on a different laptop when your wife is on her company's VPN?
To do this, go to start (on a different computer or indeed on your wife's) >> search for "run" in the search box >> type cmd into the run box >> type - "ping www.google.com -t" (or www.google.whatever country you live in) Without Quotes.
Then copy the first 20 results and post those back here. And remember to do the pingtest when your wife *is* connected to the VPN.


----------



## bobbybg (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi... Thanks for helping me out! I haven't noticed much difference between ping times when she is on/off the VPN. But definitely a change in gaming. UGH! Here is the ping response:

Pinging www.l.google.com [66.102.7.106] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=132ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=51
Reply from 66.102.7.106: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=51


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm that's strange because those ping times don't seem too bad.
Does this problem occur on every game?


----------



## bobbybg (Feb 13, 2010)

floop12444 said:


> Hmm that's strange because those ping times don't seem too bad.
> Does this problem occur on every game?



Yeah, it is strange. The ping times seem to be the same whether she's on the VPN or not. This is the only game I ever play online. Like I said, it's weird because it's a night & day difference... I know when she's on the VPN even without asking her... If she's not online, opposing players die when I shoot them. If she IS online, it's like there's a delay when my bullets are firing at them until they actually get hit, and by then I'm usually DEAD!  Ha. Oh well, I don't know what it is. If ping time is ok, is that the only thing that dictates online gaming response time? Or are there other factors?


----------

